# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  أرووع نشيدة حبيتها بصوت المبدع إبراهيم السعيد

## MissUAE10

الـسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


* نشيــــــدة مراقـبة الله!!!!* 


إنشــــــــاد / المبدع دائما / إبـراهيـم السعيـد





النفـــــــــس أمــــــاره والله قيـــوم 
وكل خافي لدى الرحمـــن معلـــوم

فإن خلـــوت فقـــل ربــي يراقبنـــي
ومن لم يراقب عليم السر محروم

الله أعظم مــن ماتخشــى أعينهــم
وحقــه منــــــــــك مسكيــن تعظيــم 


 من أحلى أناشيد المبدع دائما إبراهيم السعيد 
بنات نسيت أقولكم هذي النشيدة من ألبوم حن الفوائد الجزء الثاني ( بدون إيقاع)


بنات على هالتعب ابا اجوف ردوركم الحلوة 


1للاستماع وللحفــظ اضغطوا اهنيه الله يحفظكم








المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سورة يس والرحمن والواقعة والملك الشيخ عبد... 
دعاء قضاء الحاجة لكل من يريد أن يعجل الله له... 
الدعاء المستجاب عند نزول المطر والرعد والبرق 
سورة الناس الشيخ احمد العجمي 
كيف تقضي الصلاة الفائتة ؟ 
قلبي يرف محلقا أنشودة جميلة جدا 
تمتع بأسماء الله الحسنى سكينة و راحة وشفاء 
شفرة تفعيل أسماء الله الحسنى وسبل الوصول -... 
تسجيل جديد من سورة الرحمن كاملة | القارئ... 
الاستعاذة والبسملة

----------


## احبج بلادي

بارك الله فيج اختيّه 

واثقين من ذووقج فالاناشيد ,, ربيه يعطيج العافيه ويوفقج 

جآري التحميـل والاستمــآع

----------


## ضي عيني

رووووووووووووووووعه ومميزه يالغلا  :Smile:  

الله يعطيج العااااااااافيه عيبتني النشيده

----------


## ريـــــــم

سبحان الخالق ..

وسعت رحمته كل شي .،،

اللهم باعد بيننا وبين خطايانا كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب ..

يزاج الله خير ..

----------


## MissUAE10

> بارك الله فيج اختيّه 
> 
> واثقين من ذووقج فالاناشيد ,, ربيه يعطيج العافيه ويوفقج 
> 
> جآري التحميـل والاستمــآع




العفو عزيزتي أحبج يابلادي

أشكرج على رايج في اختياري في الاناشيد 

وإن شاء الله تسمعين كل ماهو يديد ومفيد منا

----------


## MissUAE10

> رووووووووووووووووعه ومميزه يالغلا  
> 
> الله يعطيج العااااااااافيه عيبتني النشيده




الله يعافيج الغاليه

أشكرج ضي عيني على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> سبحان الخالق ..
> 
> وسعت رحمته كل شي .،،
> 
> اللهم باعد بيننا وبين خطايانا كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب ..
> 
> يزاج الله خير ..



 العفو عزيزتي أشكرج على مرورج ومشاركتج الطيبه

----------


## الحلاكله83

تسلميييييييييين على الانشووودة ،،،

----------


## إحساس مجروح

إختيار موفق ...... وإبداع × إبداع ..... دائما متألقة بإنتقائك للنشيد

----------


## MissUAE10

> تسلميييييييييين على الانشووودة ،،،





العفو عزيزتي أشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> إختيار موفق ...... وإبداع × إبداع ..... دائما متألقة بإنتقائك للنشيد




تسلمين عزيزتي على رايج في اختياري للاناشيد شاكرة مرورج الطيب

----------


## wjdaan

_رووووعة .......جزاك الله خير ...الله لا يحرمنا من إبداعج MissUAE10_

----------


## MissUAE10

> _رووووعة .......جزاك الله خير ...الله لا يحرمنا من إبداعج MissUAE10_



*العفو وجوووود أشكرج على مرورج غناتي مابحرمج من ابداعتي بس لاتحرميني من ردوج الحلوة ^_^*

----------


## MissUAE10

> جزاك الله خير النشيده روعه


 العفو عزيزتي أشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

اموووووووووت على هالانشوده 

واااااااااااااااااااااااايد

يسلملي هالذوق  :Smile:

----------


## MissUAE10

> يزاج الله ألف خير


 العفو عزيزتي أشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> تسلمين حبيبتي..
> تعيبني هاي النشيدة وووووووووو جاري التحميل..


 العفو عزيزتي أشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> يزاج الله خير أختي


 العفو عزيزتي أشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> جاري التحميل ,,,,,,,,,


 العفو عزيزتي أشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> يعطيج العافيه ..


 العفو عزيزتي أشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## أم أسما

يزاج الله خير وتسلم إيديج

----------


## MissUAE10

> يزاج الله خير وتسلم إيديج


 تسلمين الغاليه أشكرج على مرورج

----------


## حورالعين4

يزاج الله خير
الانشودة روووووووووووووووعة

----------


## MissUAE10

> يزاج الله خير
> الانشودة روووووووووووووووعة


 العفو عزيزتي أشكرج على مرورج الحلو

----------


## نبض الايمان

مشكووورة

----------


## البرجوانة

تسلمييييييييييييييييييييييييييين الغاليه..... روعه الغاليه

----------


## أنفاس ورديه

بارك الله فيج :Smile:

----------


## MissUAE10

> مشكووورة


العفو عزيزتي أشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> تسلمييييييييييييييييييييييييييين الغاليه..... روعه الغاليه


العفو عزيزتي أشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> بارك الله فيج


العفو عزيزتي أشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## بنت الوالد

تسلمين اختي على الأنشودة

----------


## شهد4

رووووووووووووووووعه ومميزه يالغلا 

الله يعطيج العااااااااافيه عيبتني النشيده

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

يزاج الله خير اختي 

جاري التحميل و الاستماع ،،،،،،

----------


## đł3.šтчłıšн

:
:
منشد مميــز . .

تسلميين الغلآ ع الأنشوده . .

جآري التحميل 88%

ونرقب يديدج . .

:
:

----------


## غلا الخور.

* مشكوووورة أختي على الانشودة الحلوووووة ..*

----------


## أميرية

جاري التحميل والاستماع,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
مشكووووووووووووورة

----------


## chic-chic

بارك الله فيج ..

----------


## الوية الصبوحي

روووووووووووووعة ماشالله تسلمين حبيبتي

جزاااااااااااااج الجنة

----------


## فديتك روحي

ماشالله صوت المنشد رائع..

كمان له انشوده رووووووعه ...اصعب مواقف هالزمان...

ماعرف شو اسمها بس وايد حلوه.

مشكوره.

----------


## موووزان

thanx

----------


## MissUAE10

> تسلمين اختي على الأنشودة


 العفو عزيزتي أشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> رووووووووووووووووعه ومميزه يالغلا 
> 
> الله يعطيج العااااااااافيه عيبتني النشيده


 العفو عزيزتي أشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> يزاج الله خير اختي 
> 
> جاري التحميل و الاستماع ،،،،،،


 العفو عزيزتي أشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> :
> :
> منشد مميــز . .
> 
> تسلميين الغلآ ع الأنشوده . .
> 
> جآري التحميل 88%
> 
> ونرقب يديدج . .
> ...



العفو عزيزتي أشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> * مشكوووورة أختي على الانشودة الحلوووووة ..*


 العفو عزيزتي أشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> جاري التحميل والاستماع,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> مشكووووووووووووورة


 العفو عزيزتي أشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> بارك الله فيج ..


 العفو عزيزتي أشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> روووووووووووووعة ماشالله تسلمين حبيبتي
> 
> جزاااااااااااااج الجنة


 العفو عزيزتي أشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> ماشالله صوت المنشد رائع..
> 
> كمان له انشوده رووووووعه ...اصعب مواقف هالزمان...
> 
> ماعرف شو اسمها بس وايد حلوه.
> 
> مشكوره.


 العفو عزيزتي أشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> thanx


 العفو عزيزتي أشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## واحة الجمال

يزاج الله خير،جعله الله في ميزان حسناتج, ننتظر منج المزيد من الأناشيدالرائعة، الله يسعدج دنيا وآخرة إن شاء الله .

----------


## يعجز الوصف

جاري التحميل..

----------


## رحلة امل

تسلمين يالغلا والله يجزيج خير

----------


## MissUAE10

> جاري التحميل..


 أشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## جنيه غاويه

يسلموو غلاايه ع النشييده 

جاري الاستمااع 

بس الكلماات روووعه 

حافظج ربيييه

----------


## جنيه غاويه

سمعتها  :Smile:  

مشكووره الغاليه النشيده حلوه 

و نسيت اتكلم عن التصميم 

وااااايد حلو تسلم يديينج يا قلبي 

لا حرمنا الرب منج

----------


## MissUAE10

> تسلمين يالغلا والله يجزيج خير


 أشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> سمعتها  
> 
> مشكووره الغاليه النشيده حلوه 
> 
> و نسيت اتكلم عن التصميم 
> 
> وااااايد حلو تسلم يديينج يا قلبي 
> 
> لا حرمنا الرب منج


 تسلمين يا جنيه غاويه أشكرج على مرورج الطيب عزيزتي كلج ذوق عزيزتي

----------


## عود لبان

قمة في الذوووق ... يزاج الله ألف خيير اختي  :Smile:

----------


## الكعبيه

يزاج الله خير

----------


## Alone

يزاج الله خير اختي =)

----------


## MissUAE10

أشكركم على مروركم الطيب

----------


## خيارة

يسلموووووو يا الغلا .. 

هالنشيدة رووعة .. سواء كلمات أو أحلان أو صووت ..

 :Smile:

----------


## نيلوفر

مشكوره الغلا ^_^

----------


## MissUAE10

> يسلموووووو يا الغلا .. 
> 
> هالنشيدة رووعة .. سواء كلمات أو أحلان أو صووت ..


العفو عزيزتي اشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## MissUAE10

> مشكوره الغلا ^_^


 العفو عزيزتي اشكرج على مرورج الحلو

----------


## بنوتة السلع

يزاج الله خير الغلااااا

----------


## MissUAE10

> يزاج الله خير الغلااااا


أشكرج عزيزتي على مرورج الطيب

----------


## حلا الخبر

حلووه سلمتي يا الغلا على ها الطرح

----------


## الهمة العالية

يزاج الله خير ما قصرتي

----------


## om_m.m

رووووووووووووعه .. ربي يجزيييييييييييج خير  :Sha2:

----------


## عروسة العين

ما شاء الله رووووووعة اشكرج على مرورج الطيب

----------


## راعية اللكزس

ما شاء الله النشيدة وايد حلوة ...مشكورة

----------


## غلا الخور.

* تسلمين يالغالية ع الانشودة الرائعة ...*

----------


## MissUAE10

> ما شاء الله النشيدة وايد حلوة ...مشكورة


 أشكر مرورج الحلو عزيزتي

----------


## MissUAE10

> * تسلمين يالغالية ع الانشودة الرائعة ...*


 أشكرج عزيزتي على مرورج الطيب

----------


## $ شمة $

واااااايد أحب هالنشيدة ..
شكرا ^^

وجاااااااااااري التحميل

----------


## S&H

روووووووووووووووووووووعه 
تسلمين الغاليه

----------


## MissUAE10



----------


## دار_الزين

فديتج حمليها مره ثانيه

----------


## ((خفايا روحي))

تسلمين حبوبه بس الملف في رابط الرفع مب موجود 

اللي عندي فيها مؤثرات وايقاع حسب ظني .. 

ف ياريت تحملينها مره ثانيه .. أكون شاكره لج ^_^

----------


## جـورية العين

فعلن نشيده حلوه اختي بارك الله فيج

----------


## براء

ما رضى يفتح عندي .. كان ودي اسمعها
تسلمين وما قصرتي

----------


## MissUAE10

عزيزاتي النشيدة شغاله عندي؟ كيف تقولون ماتفتح؟

----------


## طيب الخاطر

رووووووووعه 
يزاج الله خير

----------


## غلا الخور.

* كيــــــــــــــوووووووووووووووت^^*

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركم الطيب غالياتي

----------


## D.S.F

*
وااايد حلـــوه كلــماااااتها .. 

مشكـوووووره اختي miss uae*

----------


## MissUAE10

أسعدني مروركم الطيب

----------

